# MV Samothraki



## neillrush

A Greek-registered Crude Oil Tanker went aground this morning (Saturday 17/05) just after 2.00am on the East side of Gibraltar. The Samothraki, a 1989 built, 27793-ton tanker owned by Cheetah shipping in Piraeus, Greece, apparently then freed herself but later called that she was taking on water. Reports from residents at Europa Point indicate that she was sounding the emergency signal, seven blasts on the horn, at 7.00am and consequently all three of TP Towages tugs, Mumbles, Egerton and Sun Swale were called to the scene as was Marine Services Gibraltar’s tug Capable. The Captain of the Port also apparently requested that the Algeciras-based Salvage/Rescue Tug, Miguel de Cervantes, be called to stand by. At 9.00am the stricken vessel could be seen listing severely to starboard but had been stabalised by just after lunch when the Algeciras-based, Salvamar Algeciras, was also in attendance. The Gibraltar-based diving tug, Palencia was also called to the scene, as was a marine surveyor. It must be pointed out that the ship, which was fully laden, is a double-hulled vessel and was only shipping water in to her ballast tanks and posed absolutely no threat to the local environment. The ship was later towed in to the Bay of Gibraltar at about 18.00.

















All the Best
Rgds Neill


----------

